# squeaky clutch pedal



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

My car has a squeak in the clutch pedal. It's not very loud, but it gets annoying when I drive in the city. It's more pronounced when the interior is cold, like when the A/C is on, but it's always there, every time I pres it in. Any ideas?


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

Try lubing the bracket on the firewall where the pedal pivots because that's probably where it's coming from. It could be the clutch pedal linkage but the bracket is a good place to start looking.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i have the same problem with mine but mine i have to really push it in. my budies old celica and his new spev-v have a really smooth no resistance clutch


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2002)

Use your hand and depress the pedal and listen for where the noise is coming from. You may correct it with grease or good ol WD-40. My guess is that it may be the linkage.


----------



## AlphaSpeed (Jun 23, 2002)

turn your stereo up and you wont hear it anymore


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Do not use WD-40, for some reason it creates rust, and collects a lot of dust. Try using a lube called Tri-flow, or some sort of silicone based lube.


----------

